

NASA Opens Its Data to Give App Developers a View of the Cosmos - werencole
http://arc.applause.com/2015/04/22/nasa-data-portal-for-app-developers/

======
werencole
OK, so this is too cool. If you are an app developer, you can access more than
9,000 data sets with their own APIs from NASA.

